

Ask HN: HN User AMA's - Killswitch

I&#x27;m a big fan of AMA&#x27;s on Reddit, and a prominent NodeJS[0] dev created a repo on Github about doing AMA&#x27;s in issues on the repo and I enjoyed that.<p>So I am interested in users here too.. So lets try to do a multi-HN AMA. Just make a child comment to this post telling a little about yourself, and then anyone can respond to it asking questions.
======
Killswitch
[0]:
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/amas](https://github.com/sindresorhus/amas)

